# Greetings from Ontario



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 13, 2013)

Fraternal greetings from Burford Lodge #106 in the Province of Ontario Canada. 

This App for my phone is exactly what i needed to pass the time between lodge meetings. 
A big THANK YOU to the App creator (Blake?)  and all the active members for reflecting the light into my pocket! I can clearly see there are many well spoken people to learn from here. 

I have been reading over (and learning from) all of the posts on this site in the last couple weeks, and they all add to the feeling of brotherly love i share with my lodge brethren. It's quite refreshing to find that connection with men from across the globe!  

I look forward to interacting, sharing and challenging thoughts with all of you. 

Fraternally yours,
Dave


----------



## widows son (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome Dave, I too am from Ontario.


----------



## martin (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey brother welcome . Im from ontario too maple- woodbridge


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow you guys from Canada better be careful or someone might think you are planning a take over. LOL Welcome to the Forum Bro. D.  Edward. Enjoy the light that abounds.


----------



## Brett (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm in Ontario too, Fort William 415.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 14, 2013)

We come in peace...eh


----------



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha...  And we brought our own beer too eh.  

It's nice to see some local guys on here as well. Thanks for the welcome gentlemen. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## lawyer_taj (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings from Lodge Itebite 1619 S.C., Edo State Nigeria.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome Bro Dave. I agree this app is a great way to pass the time and get some answers while doing it.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

